# ??? about the difference between flock, twill, and felt??? and graphtec blade needed to cut this material???



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

what is the difference between flock, felt, and, twill??? which one can i use without involving embrodary??? i have a graphtes 24in. cutter... can i use the blade that came with my ce 5000-60 ordo i need to order a different one??? 

and the bonus question: where can i find adhesive backing paper for transfer paper when cutting in my vinyl cutter??? please help!!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

sunra1081 said:


> ?????????
> bonus question: where can i find adhesive backing paper for transfer paper when cutting in my vinyl cutter???!!!



?) Flock ??)Twill

*Flock > Premium Deco Flock from SM*

Specialty Materials - ThermoFlex PLUS

"Premium DecoFlock™ provides the 3-dimensional look and feel of soft velvet.

Premium DecoFlock™ is a lower cost alternative to embroidery, giving the look and feel of distinction and adding perceived value to logos, numbers, lettering and fashion designs. Premium DecoFlock™ can be layered on top of our ThermoFlex® materials for an added dynamic effect." 

Twill > just released its a twill heat press vinyl I will have to get more information but its great


?) Flock ??)Felt ???) Twill

Twill USA

Twill USA > Materials
explains the difference of their flock, felt and twill materials


all can be used without embroidery, depending on the width of the material since all 3 come in many different widths a 60 degree blade or Roland Clean Cut 65 degree blade (preferred)

Bonus???: printhead heat transfer paper should not need a adhesive backing if you are cutting it with your cutter because you will cut the design and then press


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

flock is soft and fuzzy, twill is like a woven or harder material. felt, i havent heard of but is probably like flock or is flock. 

you can do both on a cutter but with twill you probably need embroidery. flock you can heat set without emb.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, you can check Stahl's they have all of these available in either sewn on or heat press application 

Poly-TWILL Heat Transfer Fabric | Stahls

Heat Transfer Material Thermo-FLOCK Fabric | Stahls


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was told that twill and felt required embrodary and that there was an adhesive backing that could be purchased for transfer paper!!! Now i am really confused???


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

sunra1081 said:


> I was told that twill and felt required embroidary


 ??? Well, I just proved them wrong ??? 



sunra1081 said:


> and that there was an adhesive backing that could be purchased for transfer paper!!! Now i am really confused???


[media]http://www.specialtymaterials.com/imgUL/file/32ColorJet%20Media_2285.pdf[/media]

There is paper for heat transfer paper for transfers for dark shirts called "mask" none is needed for light color transfers

Specialty Materials | Catalog

Specialty Materials | Catalog

Color Jet 3
Color Jet Media

PM on where you can get this or if you need more help


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> PM on where you can get this or if you need more help


Thank you for your answers. I would like to know where to get this, too. Can you please share in the thread, so others, in addition to us, can find out where to find it? Thank you, unless there is a reason you can't share "in the thread", which is rare but can happen, then please PM me what that reason is. Thanks so much!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What specific products are you looking for? 

Twill USA
Stahl's
Speciality Materials

I provided the websites and links to products. PM me if there was something specific or other questions.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

For twill and felt they are both right and wrong, they will tell you its best for embroidery because if you cut the edges with a vinly cutter and heat set it, there is a high probability for the edges to fray. embroidering seals the edges so that it doesnt fray at all.

only way around the edge issue is using a laser cutter (or asking twill usa to cut it for you with theirs) the laser seals the edges so when you heat seal it no frayed edges. other way around it is using a thing layer of vinyl around the design to seal the edges also.

so can you just use the cutter and an adhesive backing like stahls sells, yes. but its not recommended for the long term durability of the design. 

This doesn't matter a damn with flock, i have used flock rolls for years and the design have been fine just heat sealing.



sunra1081 said:


> I was told that twill and felt required embrodary and that there was an adhesive backing that could be purchased for transfer paper!!! Now i am really confused???


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if the material doesnt have a backing you need something like this

Thermo-Adhesive Material | Stahls




dazzabling said:


> ??? Well, I just proved them wrong ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

agensop said:


> For twill and felt they are both right and wrong, they will tell you its best for embroidery .


Twill fabric yes > some have a heat set so its easier to embroider

Twill vinyl> is heat set and used with a vinyl cutter and pressed


----------



## Needhelp (Apr 14, 2011)

Binki, is that a burberry pattern on your profile. A potential customer is looking for that color and I can't seem to find it. Can you help?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Needhelp said:


> Binki, is that a burberry pattern on your profile. A potential customer is looking for that color and I can't seem to find it. Can you help?


What is Tartan? | WHATSOEVER LUXURIOUS

Squared Plaid Illustrator And Photoshop Pattern - Download free vector clipart

Do a simple Google Search "Burberry patterns" select images and you find several patterns


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

On stahls.com they say that the twill and the felt have to be sewed... So i'm thinking i might have to go with the flock... I was just reaching out to get some advice and different input... And i am wondering will i need to purchase a different blade to cut the flock with my graphtec ce-5000-60???


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure what blades came with your cutter, but I got a Roland Clean Cut Blade (60 degree) for the thicker materials and it works great on flock.


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

"This doesn't matter a damn with flock, i have used flock rolls for years and the design have been fine just heat sealing."

Do you find flock n felt to be the same thing? What is thicker? Common felt letters found at craft stores or flock htv?


----------

